# Wetumpka, AL - Redland Road



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

GPS Coordinates: 32°30'36.92"N, 86° 4'31.74"W

Location: Wetumpka, AL on Redland Rd. Travel approx 10 miles down Redland Rd off 231.

Place was fun. Second time I've been. Very sandy!























































































































Redland-3_22_09 :: Cam-2009-03-2212-43-15.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Redland-3_22_09 :: Cam-2009-03-2212-44-10.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Redland-3_22_09 :: Cam-2009-03-2212-54-39.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Redland-3_22_09 :: Cam-2009-03-2213-00-50.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: nice! looks D E E P


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

More pics


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Did anyone drive over that waterfall?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

they tried!


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

awesome ridin


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

is this a legal place? i'm only about 45 minutes or so from wetumpka


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

as far as I know. I've never been messed with or known anyone to be messed with.
Friends have been going here since high school (and that was 1990-to 1994)

Where you park, there's a sign for an ATV repair shop.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Coot maybe one sat. I can meet up w/ PHREE and we can meet you there for a ride.


----------

